# War between MARSOC and my command



## G.Avrakotos (Mar 6, 2010)

Gentlemen, I'll start by telling you a little bit about myself.  I am in my mid twenties, have been in the Marines for two and a half years and have one deployment to Iraq. I am also enlisted and have a B.S. in crime, law and justice.

After completing all required medical and screening paperwork for A & S I only needed command authorization allowing me to go TAD.  The command refused to sign regardless of the MARADMIN "directing" commanders to send qualified individuals (link is below). MARSOC exercised their power, as a result, and cut me orders to A & S.  The only catch is that they are PCA orders instead of TAD orders.  I am fine with that except that my unit is getting ready to deploy.  My plan was to go to A & S and, if selected, leave the battalion and attend ITC after the deployment.  If that played out I would go to ITC with two deployments.  I have been told that it is understandable that I would like to deploy and the orders can be changed from PCA to TAD.  My command has not been cooperative or supportive in my endeavors to better myself and career.  I have been borderline harassed from some individuals regarding the issue.
Gentlemen, I'd like to know what you think about the whole thing. 

Thanks in advance for any insight and advice.

(link to MARADMIN)
http://www.marines.mil/news/message...SCREEN, ASSESS AND SELECT (RSAS) PROCESS.aspx


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 6, 2010)

Jeebus bro... Good luck with that.  Sounds like a giant pain in the ass.  I hope you get into MARSOC and can leave your old unit behind.

Semper Fi.


----------



## Laynealways (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, coming from someone with no military background yet, I would say it sounds pretty sucky, but if you're really qualified for MARSOC I can understand why your unit would want to keep you, however they should respect your wishes and aid you in accomplishing your goals.

Goodluck!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 6, 2010)

It's kind of a dick move to leave your battalion before a deployment.  I am assuming no matter what your job, you will be leaving your comrades short.  If I was your battalion, I wouldn't let you go either, at least not until your unit got back.  The only reason MARSOC can pull you before a deployment is that their required manning level is higher than the grunts.  You see it as bettering yourself and career, your battalion may see it as you f*cking over your buddies and your unit to get what you want.  I am not saying that it is what you are trying to do, I am just telling you how your command probably feels.   Anyway, imagine how your life will be if you PCA to A&S, fail and get sent back to your old unit.  I would TAD to A&S, do your unit deployment and then go to ITC.  Assuming you make it.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 6, 2010)

I had advice, but after Teufel, all I can say is "ditto".


----------



## P. Beck (Mar 7, 2010)

Leave the USMC.  Enlist USA, 18X.  Come to the dark side.  We have cookies.


----------



## G.Avrakotos (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen.  All will be considered. Teufel, sent you a PM.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 8, 2010)

Ditto Teufel......

Advice from any service when you go against the CoC.......remember where you came from because you may end up......*no*.....you will end up back in the unit and / or seeing those folks again.....treat them as you'd want them to treat you....although that's sometimes a 1 way street. 

Maturity and respect in any case....take the high road.

Teufel is the best for help with your problem.......

T..call me.....I transferred my verizon and seem to have dropped a few impo contacts.......


----------



## cbiwv (Mar 9, 2010)

My two cents. Deploy with your unit then come back and accomplish your goal of MARSOC.


----------



## G.Avrakotos (Mar 12, 2010)

Got the PCA orders changed to TAD (well that was the solution whether I liked it or not).  I'll go to A & S then deploy. Thank you for the help gentlemen. Take care.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 21, 2010)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rick Tugsaw (Mar 22, 2010)

"It's kind of a dick move to leave your battalion before a deployment. I am assuming no matter what your job, you will be leaving your comrades short. If I was your battalion, I wouldn't let you go either, at least not until your unit got back. The only reason MARSOC can pull you before a deployment is that their required manning level is higher than the grunts. You see it as bettering yourself and career, your battalion may see it as you f*cking over your buddies and your unit to get what you want. I am not saying that it is what you are trying to do, I am just telling you how your command probably feels. Anyway, imagine how your life will be if you PCA to A&S, fail and get sent back to your old unit. I would TAD to A&S, do your unit deployment and then go to ITC. Assuming you make it."

Teufel.,

A few things. Lets not talk about dick moves. This is coming from a O who never humped the ruck. Lets look at the big scheme of things before we say whose manning is more important. You have assumed the voice of the Reconnaissance community on this forum. It is time to STFU. Unless you can provide team names and plts that you have been in or commanded, I think it is time to slide back into the S-x  shop that you have slithered out of. BTW, graduating from a mos producing school does not make you qualified.

And to your post "You see it as bettering yourself and career, your battalion may see it as you f*cking over your buddies and your unit to get what you want." Your buddies will let you know, not the "Battalion" where Mr. O comes from.

"Anyway, imagine how your life will be if you PCA to A&S, fail and get sent back to your old unit."

Hahahaha, typical shit officers use to manipulate. Way to breed confidence in a man looking to do more with himself.

"Assuming you make it."

Pompous.

"I would TAD to A&S, do your unit deployment and then go to ITC."

Because that is the path you took? What path did you take? Just curious?


----------



## Teufel (Mar 22, 2010)

Rick Tugsaw said:
			
		

> "It's kind of a dick move to leave your battalion before a deployment. I am assuming no matter what your job, you will be leaving your comrades short. If I was your battalion, I wouldn't let you go either, at least not until your unit got back. The only reason MARSOC can pull you before a deployment is that their required manning level is higher than the grunts. You see it as bettering yourself and career, your battalion may see it as you f*cking over your buddies and your unit to get what you want. I am not saying that it is what you are trying to do, I am just telling you how your command probably feels. Anyway, imagine how your life will be if you PCA to A&S, fail and get sent back to your old unit. I would TAD to A&S, do your unit deployment and then go to ITC. Assuming you make it."
> 
> Teufel.,
> 
> ...


 
I have no problem if you disagree with my opinion but there is no need for personal attacks.  It is unprofessional and unnecessary.  I have never professed to be anything that I am not and I never claimed to speak for the reconnaissance community here or anywhere else.  You obviously do not care for officers in the reconnaissance community and you are entitled to your opinion, as I am entitled to mine.  I have done my best to give this Marine sound advice on how to proceed with this situation with his command.  If you have another course of action that you would suggest, feel free to share it with us.  I haven't seen you pass on any guidance in the three posts you have posted in this thread, just personal attacks directed at me.  

You make a lot of assumptions about me, who I am and how little or how much I have done in my career.  I am certain your opinions are strongly colored by your past interactions with officers in the community.  I am sorry that your past experiences have left you so bitter and cynical about the officer corps but there is nothing I can do about that.  You have attempted to deride me on this forum but I think your attacks reveal much more about yourself, your maturity and professionalism than anything they say about me.


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey shitstain (Ive got 5 posts on this board), watch your fucking mouth around here.
Who the fuck do you think you're speaking too?

I've given you a week to think about what an asshole you've been here to a very respected member on this board.

Come back and be respectful like everybody else is, no harm, no foul, your call, (I'll personally delete all this so it didn't happen. fair enough?) I don't give a shit either way.


Fuck up again like this you'll be gone from here forever, that I promise. 





Rick Tugsaw said:


> "It's kind of a dick move to leave your battalion before a deployment. I am assuming no matter what your job, you will be leaving your comrades short. If I was your battalion, I wouldn't let you go either, at least not until your unit got back. The only reason MARSOC can pull you before a deployment is that their required manning level is higher than the grunts. You see it as bettering yourself and career, your battalion may see it as you f*cking over your buddies and your unit to get what you want. I am not saying that it is what you are trying to do, I am just telling you how your command probably feels. Anyway, imagine how your life will be if you PCA to A&S, fail and get sent back to your old unit. I would TAD to A&S, do your unit deployment and then go to ITC. Assuming you make it."
> 
> "It's kind of a dick move to leave your battalion before a deployment. I am assuming no matter what your job, you will be leaving your comrades short. If I was your battalion, I wouldn't let you go either, at least not until your unit got back. The only reason MARSOC can pull you before a deployment is that their required manning level is higher than the grunts. You see it as bettering yourself and career, your battalion may see it as you f*cking over your buddies and your unit to get what you want. I am not saying that it is what you are trying to do, I am just telling you how your command probably feels. Anyway, imagine how your life will be if you PCA to A&S, fail and get sent back to your old unit. I would TAD to A&S, do your unit deployment and then go to ITC. Assuming you make it."
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread Closed!


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2010)

Pardus, I owe you a beer for this one.


----------

